# Very addicting game called Unblock me



## TXWolfie (Sep 27, 2011)

http://www.quickflashgames.com/games/unblock/


----------



## Claudie (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks a lot, there just went 1/2 hour of my life....
:|


----------



## glondor (Sep 27, 2011)

Grrrrrrr I mean thanks.


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 27, 2011)

I AM NEVER TALKING TO YOU AGAIN!


----------



## acpeacemaker (Sep 27, 2011)

With the givin reactions I'm kind of scared to open the link.


----------



## patnor1011 (Sep 27, 2011)

eethr scored as number 6? :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Emmjae (Sep 27, 2011)

Made it to level 27 before I said enough....lol Ranked 4th atm. Cool game.


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm having a hard time getting through 67 right now.


----------



## TXWolfie (Sep 27, 2011)

same here 67 is kicking my arse


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 27, 2011)

Lol...yeh I think I had something like 650 moves when I finally got it.I just finished the game in 2nd place.Now I have to hunt you down and shoot you for putting a link to this game on the forum! I'll bet you 80% of the regular members will not get any gold done this week thanks to you....... Seriously that was fun as heck.


----------



## eeTHr (Sep 28, 2011)

patnor1011 said:


> eethr scored as number 6? :twisted: :twisted:




The high score was only 2900 when I played, so when I got to 3000 I stopped.

In the comments section below the game, they are saying it goes to 75 levels. I'm not sure I want to get started again! :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 28, 2011)

eeTHr said:


> In the comments section below the game, they are saying it goes to 75 levels. I'm not sure I want to get started again!


Yes it's 75 levels,and no you don't want to try again.I started a new game.....got half way through........and fell asleep at the keyboard.


----------



## eeTHr (Sep 28, 2011)

:mrgreen:


----------



## TXWolfie (Sep 28, 2011)

MUwahahahahahahahahah (evil laugh) there is an unblock2.


----------



## eeTHr (Sep 28, 2011)

Oh noes!

:shock:


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 28, 2011)

Are we gonna have a challenge there too? Has anyone beat my score yet?


----------



## TXWolfie (Sep 28, 2011)

what was your score?


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 28, 2011)

7930....I'm #3 for the week,and 20th for the month,But I have already passed that score on the game Im on right now


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 28, 2011)

8328 on regular unblock.I am starting Unblock 2 now


----------



## TXWolfie (Sep 29, 2011)

mic said:


> 8328 on regular unblock.I am starting Unblock 2 now


Pulls out his megaphone and in a tough police voice says
Mic click the X on the browser page, put down the mouse and step away from the link. This is your last warning go back to refining, giggling to myself


----------

